# Porn for women



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

Home decor shows..

the kind where men are jack of all trades..camera zooms in on their butts..and they are always
the hero no matter the job..
that my friends is women porn..

little vodka tonight..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phenix70 (May 6, 2012)

Bleh!
The only thing I think of the men on those shows is whether or not the guys are gay.


----------



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

Phenix70 said:


> Bleh!
> The only thing I think of the men on those shows is whether or not the guys are gay.


you are my hero
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phenix70 (May 6, 2012)

marriedguy said:


> you are my hero
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Haha, thanks!
I'll let you in on a secret, actors & models just don't do it for me. 
I prefer my husband, he's my porn.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

My husband has tortured with me with those shows until he'd seen them all and I PROMISE I never once thought of them as porn. And even if I'm watching real porn I'm looking at the women not the men. The only man I want to look at is my husband.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

I remember one year Bob the Builder was voted Britain's sexiest man. The women liked a man who fix/build/laminate/buff stuff.

That's him below... I tried to find a pic of him bending over, pouting over his shoulder, so we could see his butt...but couldn't find one sorry.


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

A LITTLE vodka?


----------



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

jaharthur said:


> A LITTLE vodka?


why yes..sir, I am enjoying myself a 750ml bottle of Kolomyka Vodka tonight...almost the weekend and confused
about relationship..so I thought...u know..why not celebrate?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

